# Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 B400



## Kenttheman (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok so as listed above, my current soundcard is a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 B400, now when you google that the card doesnt come up unless its a ZS? My card is NOT a ZS though, its exactly as stated. Anyway, since its almost impossible to find I HAVE found a picture of the back of the card:

http://mayhem.prod.googlepages.com/pinout.gif/pinout-full.jpg





Now on to my question. I'm looking to buy the Logitech Z-5500 5.1 surround sound (Digital) for my computer, now, I want to be sure that this card can support two things.



1) The digital input itself, my card has a white "Digital" input, so obviously my first guess is yes.

2) This cable: http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=1600



And if it can support that cable, will it benefit me? Sorry for the trouble, I just dont want to spend the money and not be able to support it. Thanks for the help.


----------

